# Msgt. Gonzales Mem. In Shore Fishing Tournament.



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

All net proceeds will assist our wounded soilders and their families by being donated to INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND (www.fallenheroesfund.org) (800) 340-HERO. This organization built the INTREPID CENTER next to Brooks Medical Center in San Antonio, Tx.. 
When: Saturday July 21, 2007 Fishing starts at 12:01 am- 5:00 pm
Weigh in at Iron Cactus Restaurant 19563 FM 457 AT FM 2611 Sargent, TX. If you want to get in the side pots the anglers meeting will start Friday July 20 2007 at 6:30 pm at the Iron Cactus Adult anglers $35/Kids (16 and under) $25
Categories: 1st-3rd Heaviest Speckled trout/Redfish/Flounder: Prizes and Plaques
Side pots: Heaviest trout/Heaviest Flounder/Redfish with most spots
Anyone wishing to sponsor or donate items for a silent auction or raffle contact Hector at 713-594-5181 or email me at [email protected].

Participants can register Friday July 20 2007 at the Anglers meeting or make checks payable to I.F.H.F. and mail them to Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Ln. Richmond, Tx. 77469 by July 14 2007


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*1st Annual Msgt. J. Gonzales (ret.) Memorial In Shore Fishing Tournament*​
​
*Benefiting Wounded Troops and Their Families*

*All Net proceeds being donated to INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND*

www.fallenheroesfund.org (800)340-hero​
​
Msgt. J. Gonzales (ret.) served his country in the armed forces for over 30 years. After retiring from the military he work for a civilian contractor under F-16 Fighting Falcon project which landed him at Torrejon Air Force Base, Madrid, Spain. During DESERT SHIELD he and other civilians volunteered their time and prepared hot food, cold drinks, and cots, to servicemen on their way to the Middle East. One soldier later said "that may not seem like a lot, unless you've been riding in a loud, cold, hard, bumpy, C-130, eating out of a paper box for the last 16 hours, then it is a lot!" 

Needless to say Jerry Gonzales was proud to serve his country and was glad to have had the opportunity to do something nice for our soldiers, who were destine for sure battle. Jerry past away in January of 2007 after a short battle with Steven Johnson Syndrome. His family has elected to carry on his respect, pride, and desire to assist our soldiers by chairing an in shore fishing tournament benefiting wounded soldiers and their families. For more information log on to, www.fallenheroesfund.org. (800)-340-hero​
A Captain/Angler's meeting will be help on Friday, July 20, 2007, at 6:30 p.m. at the Iron Cactus Bar-B-Q and grill located at 19563 FM 457 Sargent, TX. Anglers can register until 10:00 p.m. or mail them to Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Lane Richmond, TX. 77469, by July 14, 2007. Anglers will have the opportunity to purchase into 4 side pots at $10 a pot for the heaviest trout, heaviest flounder, and redfish with the most spots. There will also be a side pot for the heaviest stringer. This stringer must contain at least one each speckled trout, redfish, and flounder, but cannot have more than 5 fish. 

The tournament starts at Saturday July 21, 2007 at 12:01 a.m. and ends at 5:00 p.m. Fish can be caught anywhere in public waters. All anglers must be in line to weigh in at the Iron Cactus by 5:00 p.m. Final weights will be tallied and prizes awarded afterward. We are attempting to have an auction, raffle, and door prizes. Anyone wishing to donate or sponsor can contact Hector Gonzales at 713-594-5181 or email: [email protected].

*** There will be Bar-B-Q, grilled items, and soft drinks available for purchase from the Iron Cactus restaurant. 

The *Adult Division* of the tournament ($35.00 entry fee) consists of 3 categories:
*Redfish, Flounder, and Speckle Trout*. First, second, and third place plaques and prizes will be awarded for each category.

The *16 and Under division* ($25.00 registration fee) consists of 3 categories:
*Redfish, Flounder, and Speckle Trout*. First, second, and third place plaques and prizes will be awarded for each category.

The *16 and Under division* is designed to encourage more youngsters to fish, support our troops, get involved with their community and country. There will be special plaques for the youngsters catching largest croaker, and hardhead. 

Tournament applications are available and can be picked up from local businesses in Sargent, TX. or contacted Hector at [email protected].

In case of a small craft advisory or warning, the tournament will take place two weeks later (the weekend of August 3rd-4th 2007). 

I hope to see you at the tournament and at the scales!

Thank you, Hector Gonzales


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Mail filled in registration forms for Msgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament: Tournament coordinator Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Ln. Richmond, Tx. 77469. Make checks payable to I.F.H.F. Checks must be received by July 14, 2007 if mailed. For more information, call 713-594-5181 or 281-344-0209 or emial: [email protected]​
1. Name______________________________________________ ____________________________​
Address___________________________________________ __________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULT $35 ______ JUNIOR @ $25_______ 

BOAT TX# ________________​
2. Name______________________________________________ ____________________________

Address___________________________________________ __________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULT @ $35 ______ JUNIOR @ $25_______ ​
BOAT TX#______________________​
3. Name______________________________________________ ____________________________​
Address___________________________________________ __________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULTS @ $35 ______ JUNIOR @ $25_______ ​
BOAT TX#_____________________​
Official Rules:
1. All Texas Parks and Wildlife Laws apply.
2. Redfish larger than 28" cannot be entered.
3. Participants must remove fish after weigh in.
4. Participants must be entered prior to fishing.
5. Fish cannot be entered more than once.
6. Fish must be caught in public waters.
7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line.
8. Weigh masters decisions are final.
9. I.F.H.F., tournament coordinator, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents.
10. No mutilated or frozen fish


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I received a call today from Staff Sgt. Alexander at Brooks Army Medical Center. He is the liaison on between the wounded vets at the hospital and their weekend activities. He will be coming down for our tournament as well and will be our guest speaker speaking on behalf of the wounded vets who are being rehabilitated at the Center for the the Intrepid. He is wanted to come himself to thanks Texas anglers for the support. So please try to come out to show them we do care for our boys!


----------

